# New VW branded oil



## Kjmack (Sep 19, 2018)

So i see VW has their own oil out now . Looks to be in a Mobil shaped bottle . 0w30 504 507 certs . Speculation is VW has left Castrol and gone with Mobil oil . Who knows .


----------



## steveg241 (Oct 9, 2018)

I've heard rumblings of a switch to Mobil by the local service department as well. I'm not surprised to see a Vollkswagen branded oil, but it would be a surprise if VW switches to Mobil from Castrol.


----------



## dequardo (Jul 26, 2015)

VW has indeed switched from Castrol.


----------



## QuandAns42 (Mar 11, 2020)

Thats crazy! Does anyone know what lead them to make the switch?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2020)

*Oil review*

I've heard rumblings of a switch to Mobil by the local service department as well. I'm not surprised to see a Vollkswagen branded oil, but it would be a surprise if VW switches to Mobil from Castrol.


----------



## dequardo (Jul 26, 2015)

VW doesn’t make their own oil, so....


----------



## VWmechatronic (Dec 17, 2019)

I like the switch to Exxon Mobil oil.
The old Castrol Edge Professional Long Life IV FE 0w-20 was only for Porsche-VW-Audi applications (VW 508 Porsche C20),
... while Mobil1 ESP X2 0w-20 is for Porsche-VW-Audi, Jaguar, Land Rover, Mercedes, and GM diesels, SN, ACEA C5 (all 0w-20 applications of course). 
Not BMW; probably a business reason for that.
The Mobil stuff passes a mountain of engine tests in many different types of engines. The more the better.


----------



## Sagginwagen (Oct 15, 2018)

FUCHS has the contract in Europe, but maybe a different company for the USA. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

